# Distributism



## TylerRay (Sep 13, 2018)

What are some good resources for understanding the economic theory of Distributism?

Thank you.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 13, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> What are some good resources for understanding the economic theory of Distributism?
> 
> Thank you.



The best article for it is by the wannabe-Marxist John Medaille.
The best material against it is by Thomas Woods.

Distributists are correct in seeing that necrotic liberal democratic market orders are parasitic and usurious. The problem is that many of these people really don't understand how technology and life works post-1790 A.D.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 16, 2018)

My quick summary of Distributism. It's bad. 

I second Jacob's recommendation of Woods for a solid opposing view.

https://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Distributism-Thomas-Woods-Jr-ebook/dp/B0082EL802



Fr. Thomas Storck is another contemporary, passionate advocate of Distributism.

http://www.thomasstorck.org/economic-issues-including-distributism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haeralis (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm extraordinarily skeptical of the project of liberal modernity (based as it is on individual autonomy, secularism, and other concepts which jettison Protestant republicanism), but I still have an old Whig appreciation for private property and free markets. Distributism is generally associated with Roman Catholic medievalists who want to have an economic model based upon feudalism. Seeing as how Reformed economic and political thought is generally based upon a strident opposition to Roman Catholic medieval and feudal systems, I don't find distributism appealing at all. They get the need for localism and community right, but their prescriptions for restoring these things are neither realistic nor particularly desirable.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 24, 2018)

Haeralis said:


> They get the need for localism and community right, but their prescriptions for restoring these things are neither realistic nor particularly desirable.



It's hard to patch up Distributism. It ends up the most centrally planned non central-planning system there could be. Distributism is ultimately re-Distributism. 

I'm not implying that you are doing this, but too many folks don't distinguish between community and localism to begin with. Furthermore what do people mean by community? An Alinsky type community where you make your neighbor angry and polarize him? Or does it mean buy a man's overpriced crap because he is close? That leads to localism. My wife and daughter love bananas. We live in Kansas. Do they not eat bananas and instead substitute them for elderberries? What is local? Walking distance? A day's drive?

The price signaling is Distributism is a bust as well. Just wage and just price nonsense abounds in it. Folks are just going to pay more for certain things and perform some occupations for more pay. There is no getting around it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

